# problemas con daewoo XG-324



## kluver (Feb 8, 2010)

hola a todos me llego un minicomponente daewoo xg-324 la falla es que no tiene audio pero si realiza todas las otras funciones estoy recien comenzando en el cuento de la electronica porfabor ayuda dwesde ya gracias ....


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2010)

*Normas generales del Foro:*

3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡No somos adivinos!
*
No te parece que estas aportando bastante *"Poco"* para que podamos contribuir a solucionar tu problema


----------



## kluver (Feb 8, 2010)

bueno te explico mejor  la falla es que no tiene sonido prende reproduce cd´s sintoniza la frecuencia de radio ect. pero por los parlantes no sale nada de sonido ....mmmmm


----------



## pedroo (Feb 8, 2010)

hola kluver ponle principal atencion al amplificador de audio es un stk-402-..de 15pines  antes de checar ponle atencion al relevador o relay de bocinas si al conectarlo no se escucha el relebador serrarce procede arrevisar si le llega voltaje al amplificador de audio pin 8 positivo y pin 9 negativo tendras alrededor de 35vol o 40 vol nota esto es puro tanteo por que en el diagrama no indica el voltaje si llegaras atener voltage desolda el circuito de audio enciendelo ponle atencion al relay si lo escuchas serrarce el stk-402 esta dañado ,,no te confundas com el relay del encendido de la fuente por que son 2 relevadores primero el de la fuente seguido despues del amplificador de audio saludos y comenta


----------



## kluver (Feb 11, 2010)

mira estube midiendo los pines que me comentaste es un 
stk402-030 pin 8 y 9 miden 35 volt mmmm desolde el amplificador y dentro estaban cortado unos puentes son como transistores de 4 que vi 3 tenian lineas cortadas mmmm desde ya gracias


----------



## pedroo (Feb 13, 2010)

hola no ¿entiendo sobre cortadas o en corto .si el relebador suena que sierra el problema es el stk402-030 cambialo saludos...


----------

